# Cisco Buying OpenDNS for $683 Million



## drmike (Jun 30, 2015)

OpenDNS, that nimble DNS lookup service some here use and many more probably have in the past is selling out.

Cisco is the buyer, price $683 million.

More details over here:

http://blogs.cisco.com/news/cisco-security-news

and

https://www.opendns.com/cisco-opendns/


----------



## fatboy (Jul 2, 2015)

To be honest, think this could be one of the better mergers that have happened in a while........now watch it go tits up!


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 3, 2015)

Just thinking about the free DNS servers from HE.NET.

Sometimes Corp money helps.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 3, 2015)

fatboy said:


> To be honest, think this could be one of the better mergers that have happened in a while........now watch it go tits up!


OpenDN$

Francisco


----------



## telephone (Jul 3, 2015)

Francisco said:


> OpenDN$


Cisco firmware will default to OpenDN$.


----------

